# [IM] psi-gentoo-0.10 (muc)

## _troll_

Witam!

Niniejszy watek sluzy tylko do przedstawienia latek wchodzacych w sklad biezacej wersji psi-gentoo, zawiera linki do plikow do pobrania oraz ogolne informacje o tym co znajduje sie w tym zestawie latek.

Do dyskusji sluzy ten https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-259438.html

W zadnym razie o bledach zwiazanych z psi-gentoo nie powinni byc alarmowani developerzy psi!! Niektore z zawartych latek sa eksperymentlane i moga powodowac dziwne zachowania. W takich wypadkach nalezy zglosic problemy - tutaj na forum lub na bugzille gentoo!! Tylko, gdy jestes pewien, ze Twoj problem dotyczy stabilnych wydan psi - zglos go na forum / mailliste dla developerow tego komunikatora!!

Biezace wydanie stabilne : oficjalne gentoo-r4

Wydanie testowe : 0.10

Zestaw latek wersji 'rozwojowej' (0.10):

```
psi-pathfix2.patch

psi-desktop2.patch

psi-reverse_trayicon2.patch

# from http://norman.rasmussen.co.za/darcs/psi-muc/

psi-muc_support.patch

psi-muc_support-update-20051123.patch

psi-muc_support-update-20060114.patch

# roster-nr

psi-fix_popup_richtext.patch

psi-roster-nr-0.9.14.patch

psi-status_indicator++_add-on_roster-nr.patch

# from http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/

jep8-avatars_psi.diff

jep8-avatars_iris.diff

rosteritems_iris.diff

# dopasowane dla muc'a

rosteritems_psi_with_muc.diff

# from http://machekku.uaznia.net/jabber/psi/patches/

psi-machekku-smart_reply_and_forward-0.5_psi-gentoo.diff

psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff

psi-machekku-quote_emoticons.diff

psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle.diff

psi-machekku-enable_thread_in_messages.diff

psi-machekku-linkify_fix.diff

psi-machekku-autostatus_while_dnd.diff

psi-machekku-visual_styles_manifest.diff

psi-machekku-tool_window_minimize_fix_for_windows.diff

psi-machekku-new_character_counter.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/skazi/patches/

psi-options_resize-fix.diff

psi-settoggles-fix.diff

psi-line_in_options-mod.diff

psi-empty_group-fix.diff

psi-no_online_status-mod.diff

psi-status_history-add-psi-gentoo.diff

psi-icon_buttons_big_return-mod.diff

psi-linkify-mod-rev-fix.diff

psi-save_profile-mod.diff

psi-url_emoticon-mod.diff

psi-thin_borders-mod.diff

# from http://www.uaznia.net/psi-daisy/patches/

filetransfer.diff

psi-emots-mod.diff

psi_michalj_statusicon_in_chatdlg_titlebar.diff

psi_michalj_custom_rostericons_in_tooltips.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/patches/

psi-psz-chatdlg_typed_msgs_history.diff

# from http://kg.alternatywa.info/psi/patche/

psi-status-timeout-kfix.diff

psi-kg-spoof.diff

psi-kg-individual_status_add.diff

psi-kg-hide-disabled-emottoolbutton.diff

# from pld-linux.org

psi-certs.patch

# upstream patches from psi-flyspray

psi-fix_groupsortingstyle_toggles.patch

psi-multiple_account_groups.diff

# from upstream

psi-invulnerable_chats_while_using_tabs_fix.patch

psi-removed_kde_check.patch

psi-fixed_auto-closing_message_dialogs.patch

psi-fix_XMPP_auth_with_old_servers.patch

# from http://psi-pedrito.go.pl/

pedrito-null-key-string-fix.diff

pedrito-avatars-printf-off.diff

pedrito-linkify_and_wrap-client.diff

# from psi-devel mailing list

psi-history_lug.patch

psi-history-deletion-bugfix.patch

checkboxes-sound-options.diff

# from http://mircea.bardac.net/psi/patches/

psi-cli-v2.diff

# from ubuntu

psi-trayicon_ubuntu_fix.patch

# from http://home.unclassified.de/files/psi/patches/

statusdlg-enterkey.diff

fix-min-window-notify.diff

hide-no-resource-from-contextmenu.diff

custom-sound-popup.patch

offline-contact-animation.diff

# from http://rydz.homedns.org

psi-filetransfer-finish-popup-qsorix.patch

# from http://k.uaznia.net/jabber/patches/

a-psi-k-emergency_away_status_button.diff

psi-evil_message_support.patch

psi-auto_responder.patch

psi-auto_responder_gui.patch

# from http://delx.cjb.net/psi/

psi-nicknames.patch

# from bugs.gentoo.org

psi-add-status-history.patch

# from http://norman.rasmussen.co.za/darcs/psi-rc/

norman-rc.diff

norman-darcs-20051129.diff

# from http://machekku.uaznia.net/jabber/psi/patches/

psi-machekku-rc_multiline_status_fix.diff

# from http://norman.rasmussen.co.za/darcs/psi-rc/

psi-dynamic-priority-rc-fix.diff

norman-darcs-20051231.patch

# psi-gentoo specials

psi-smile_icon_emoticonset.patch

psi-enable_avatars.patch

psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch

psi-client_avatars_icons.patch

psi-emoticons_advanced_toggle-add-roster-nr.patch

psi-chatdlg_messages_colors_distinguishes.patch

psi-messages_color_backgrounds_in_chat.patch

psi-sort-contacts-style-on-roster-nr.patch

psi-says_mod.patch

psi-muc_support_langpacks_fix.patch

psi-copy_jid_or_status_message_to_clipboard.patch

psi-timestamps_option_and_date_showing.patch

psi-avatars_graph_settings_filetypes.patch

psi-auto_responder_by_message.patch

psi-muc_dont_show_bookmark_info.patch

# by nelchael

psi-nelchael-exec_command.patch

psi-nelchael-xmms-status.patch (tylko razem z USE="xmms")

USE="insecure-patches"

# from http://www.uni-bonn.de/~nieuwenh/

libTeXFormula.diff

# from pld-linux.org

psi-libTeXFormula-nicechats.patch

psi-gentoo-version.patch
```

Zestaw latek wersji 'stabilnej' (0.9.3-r4):

```
psi-pathfix.patch

psi-desktop.patch

psi-desktop_file_and_icons_directories.patch

psi-reverse_trayicon.patch

# roster-nr

psi-roster-nr-0.7.patch

psi-status_indicator++_add-on_roster-nr.patch

# from http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/~remko/psi/

rosteritems_iris.diff

rosteritems_psi.diff

avatars_psi.diff

jep8-avatars_iris.diff

jep8-avatars_psi.diff

caps_broadcast.diff

menubar_psi.diff

adhoc+rc.diff

# from http://machekku.uaznia.net/jabber/psi/patches/

psi-machekku-smart_reply_and_forward.diff

psi-machekku-keep_message_in_auto_away_status.diff

psi-machekku-quote_emoticons.diff

psi-machekku-emoticons_advanced_toggle.diff

psi-machekku-autocopy_on_select-0.2.diff

psi-machekku-enable_thread_in_messages.diff

psi-machekku-linkify_fix.diff

psi-machekku-new_headings_gui_resurrection.diff

psi-machekku-autostatus_while_dnd.diff

psi-machekku-visual_styles_manifest.diff

psi-machekku-gg_gateway_type.diff

psi-machekku-tool_window_minimize_fix_for_windows.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/skazi/patches/

psi-options_resize-fix.diff

psi-settoggles-fix.diff

psi-line_in_options-mod.diff

psi-empty_group-fix.diff

psi-gnome_toolwindow-mod.diff

psi-no_online_status-mod.diff

psi-status_history-add.diff

psi-icon_buttons_big_return-mod.diff

psi-linkify-mod-rev-fix.diff

psi-save_profile-mod.diff

psi-url_emoticon-mod.diff

psi-thin_borders-mod.diff

psi-nicechats-mod.diff

psi-subs_reason-recv.diff

psi-subs_reason-send.diff

# from http://michalj.alternatywa.info/psi/patches/

filetransfer.diff

emergency_button.diff

psi-emots-mod.diff

# from ftp://ftp.patryk.one.pl/pub/psi/patches/

psi-psz-chatdlg_typed_msgs_history.diff

# from http://kg.alternatywa.info/psi/patche/

psi-status-timeout-kfix.diff

psi-kg-spoof.diff

psi-kg-individual_status_add.diff.no

psi-apa-invite_reason2-add.diff

psi-kg-hide-disabled-emottoolbutton.diff

# from http://home.unclassified.de/files/psi/patches/

statusdlg-enterkey.diff

fix-window-flashing.diff

fix-min-window-notify.diff

custom-sound-popup.diff

offline-contact-animation.diff

hide-no-resource-from-contextmenu.diff

# from bugs.gentoo.org

psi-add-status-history.patch

# from http://www.uni-bonn.de/~nieuwenh/

libTeXFormula.diff

# from pld-linux.org

psi-certs.patch

# upstream patches from psi-flyspray

psi-fix_groupsortingstyle_toggles.patch

psi-multiple_account_groups.diff

# psi-devel mailing list

checkboxes-sound-options.diff

psi-history_lug.patch

psi-cli-v2_gentoo.diff

vcard-photo-interface.patch

psi-history-deletion-bugfix.patch

# from http://tleilax.if.pw.edu.pl/~myak/

psi-myak-taskbar_flashing.patch

# created for psi-gentoo and roster-nr

psi-transport_icons_and_avatars.patch

psi-emoticons_advanced_toggle-add-roster-nr.patch

psi-roster_right_align_group_names.patch

psi-chatdlg_messages_colors_distinguishes.patch

psi-messages_color_backgrounds_in_chat.patch

psi-sort-contacts-style-on-roster-nr.patch

psi-gentoo-version.patch
```

 *Changelog (od wersji 0.9.3-r3) wrote:*   

> 0.10-rc3-test9 -> 0.10
> 
> + poprawiony ebuild na okolicznosc qt4 w systemie
> 
> + udpate MUC'a
> ...

 

Link do pliku do pobrania

0.9.3-r4 : <w portage>

0.10 : http://vivid.dat.pl/psi/psi-0.10-gentoo.tar.bz2

Dalsze informacje w opracowaniu.... czas mnie na razie goni, ale powoli bede tutaj umieszczal rozne nowe informacje  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

(ponizsze howto ma juz status 'deprecated', odkad ustawic avatary mozna w psi graficznie, jednak dodaje je dla porzadku  :Smile:  )

Malutkie [HOWTO]

[jak juz to napisalem to sie okazalo, ze nie jest malutkie... ale powinno byc userfriednly!]

1. Potrzebny nam bedzie jakikolwiek programik, ktory daje mozliwosc zakodowania danych w formacie BASE64. Jest ich sporo, ale skupie sie jedynie na base64 z dostepem z linii polecen (vel 'z palca') - jest maly, szybki i w portage  :Wink:  . Takze krok ten konczymy, tak:

```
emerge base64
```

2. Nastepna potrzebna 'rzecza' jest oczywiscie avatar  :Wink:  Teraz pytanie jaki - testowane bylo wszystko z plikami png, gif oraz jpg - pozostale musicie sprawdzic na wlasna reke. Jak juz obrazek mamy to wydajemy polecenie:

```
base64 -e avatar.gif output.txt
```

dla jasnosci:

base64 - programik ktory zaisntalowalismy z punkcie peirwszym - jesli uzywasz czegos innego - podmien tutaj wartosc stosownie

-e - to opcja dla base64 ktora z podanego pliku generuje postac zakodowana w formacie BASE64; w przypadku innego programu moze byc inaczej!! spojrz wowczas do manuala

avatar.gif - czyli obrazek z avatarem. sciezka do pliku moze byc wzgledna/bezwzgledna... byle program potrafil odnalezc plik!

output.txt - w tym pliku znajdzie sie zakodowany obrazek w formacie BASE64, ktory mozemy juz uzyc do wyexportowania na serwer.

3. Otwieramy konsole XML w psi. Taaaak... i tu jest bol - jakis czas temu byla ikonka w menu, a obecnie nie ma - trzeba sobie poszukac  :Wink:  Mozna takze dodac jako przycisk w toolbarze (prawym na toolbar -> Pasek narzedzi... i dodajemy, aby sie nam przycisk konsoli wyswietlal w toolbarze)

3.a) otwieramy konsole, zaznaczamy opcje 'Włącz konsolę'. Od tej pory konsola bedzie bardzo 'gadatliwa'

3.b) pobieramy obencego vcarda znajdujacego sie na serwerze (czyli informacje o uzyszkodniku). 

--wersja 1 z konsola XML--

W konsoli naciskamy przycisk 'Wprowadź ręcznie dane XML'. Otworzy sie nowe okienko. Do okienka wrzucamy takie oto zapytanie:

```
<iq type="get" to="mojeid@serwer" id="ab06a" >

<vCard xmlns="vcard-temp" prodid="-//HandGen//NONSGML vGen v1.0//EN" version="2.0" />

</iq> 
```

zamiast czesci <mojeid@serwer> musicie wstawic wlasnego JIDa (czyli np. mieciu@serwerek.pl

 *Quote:*   

> Informacja przekazana przez Paxa - dzieki!

 

--koniec--

--wersja 2 bez konsoli XML--

Bez 'wklepywania z palca' zrobilem to tak, ze zostawilem wlaczona konsole, podejrzalem ustawienia konta i kazalem psi zaimportowac z serwera moje dane. Poniewaz konsola jest b. gadatliwa - wszystko bylo w niej napisane. 

--koniec--

Interesujace nas czesci beda wygladaly mniej wiecej tak:

 *Quote:*   

> <iq from="troll@chrome.pl/Psi" type="result" id="a1059a" to="troll@chrome.pl" >
> 
> <vCard xmlns="vcard-temp" prodid="-//HandGen//NONSGML vGen v1.0//EN" version="2.0" >
> 
> <FN>Przemysław Maciąg</FN>
> ...

 tam, gzdie widzicie '..ciach..' to ucieta przeze mnie czesc (postaram sie nie zasmiecac forum wiecej niz trzeba  :Wink:  ).

4. No dobra - mamy juz zakodowany obrazek, mamy naszego vcarda -> trzeba to posklejac i wyslac na serwer, aby wszyscy mogli sie cieszyc widzac naszego avatarka!!  :Very Happy: 

4.a) Otwieramy jakis edytor tekstowy (ja uzylem akurat kate, ale to nie ma znaczenia  :Smile:  ). Przepisujemy wszystko to co 'wyplula' nam konsola o naszych danych osobowych.

4.b) Linijke z

```
<iq from="troll@chrome.pl/Psi" type="result" id="a1059a" to="troll@chrome.pl" >
```

podmieniamy na

```
<iq type="set" id="ab80a" >
```

4.c) Pomiedzy 

```
<FN>Przemysław Maciąg</FN>

<NICKNAME>Przemo</NICKNAME>

<ADR>

<HOME/>
```

wstawiamy

```
<FN>Przemysław Maciąg</FN>

<NICKNAME>Przemo</NICKNAME>

<PHOTO>

<TYPE>image/gif</TYPE>

<BINVAL>zawartosc_pliku_output.txt</BINVAL>

</PHOTO>

<ADR>

<HOME/>
```

i tutaj UWAGA!!

- jesli uzywacie (jako avatara) pliku .gif -> TYPE jak powyzej : image/gif

- jesli jest to png -> TYPE ustawcie na image/png

- jesli jest to jpg -> TYPE ustawcie na image/jpg

pomiedzy nzaczniki BINVAL (owierajacy i zamykajacy) wstawiamy zakodowany algorytmem BASE64 obrazek z punktu 2. Kolejna UWAGA!!

- nie robimy _nic_, absolutnie _nic_ z tym co wyszlo z polecenia base64 -> nei ucinamy zadnych koncow linii, czy czegokolwiek!

5. Tak przygotowana wiadomosc 'ladujemy do serwera'

5.a) W konsoli naciskamy przycisk 'Wprowadź ręcznie dane XML'. Otworzy sie nowe okienko

5.b) Do okienka wklejamy naszego nowego VCARDa

5.c) Wysylamy!

UUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffffffff!

Zrobione  :Very Happy:  Aby nasi znajomi zobacyzli nasze avatary beda sie musieli przelogowac, albo ponownie pobrac naszego VCARDa ('informacje o uzyszkodniku' w psi).

Jeszcze jedna UWAGA!! na koniec : jesli potem ponownie skorzystacie z psi w celu wyslania nowego VCARDa, to wprowadzone w powyzszy sposob zmiany znikna. Niestety psi nie obsluguje jeszcze w pelni avatarow i nie mozna ich np. podac w jakims ladnym menu  :Sad:  . Jest to powod dla ktorego (m.in.) patch ten nie wszedl jeszcze do zrodelek.

Mam nadzieje, ze teraz nie bedzie to juz trudne  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

bump - 0.9.3-r4-test3 . dokladne info w pierwszym poscie w changelogu.

to powinien byc ostatni test release  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

bump - 0.9.3-r4-test4

----------

## _troll_

bump - 0.9.3-r4-test5

----------

## _troll_

bump - 0.10_rc1-test1

----------

## _troll_

bump - 0.10_rc2-test1

----------

## _troll_

bump - 0.10

----------

